
Neil Sloane: the man who loved only integer sequences - subnaught
http://www.theguardian.com/science/alexs-adventures-in-numberland/2014/oct/07/neil-sloane-the-man-who-loved-only-integer-sequences
======
keithflower
Great to see this article about Neil, a warm and brilliant guy - I had the
chance to meet him personally the last time the joint AMS meetings were in San
Francisco.

Also, when I submitted a simple integer sequence[1] to OEIS on _Thanksgiving
Day_ a few years ago, he took the time _that day_ to respond and educate me
about some delightful related math.

[1] [https://oeis.org/A168521](https://oeis.org/A168521)

------
mturmon
The concept of the original published _Handbook_ and the subsequent OEIS was
pure genius. Almost no consequential objects in math can be easily looked up
(i.e., ordered), but these sequences can.

